# Introduce myself and my rats :)



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello to all of you here on RatForum! I thought I would introduce myself and my boys and girls.

I am a small hobby rattery located in the beautiful Okanagan. I am currently working towards my animal sciences diploma, and hopping to get a receptionist job at the local vet clinic. I aspire to one day be a vet. I have had many different animals throughout my life, and I have had rats since early 2007 (lived in Alberta, otherwise would of owned them sooner ) I am constantly building my knowledge of rats, and I love to share what I know. I came on the rats forum wanting to meet people who love rats as much as I do, and learn some new things.

The first two are LRR Atticus (the PEW) and LRR Philip (the hairless). Phillip is my heart rat, and it's because of him I have a new found love for the hairless. Also, another interesting fact, he has a 9" tail 
My most recent boy is TR Theodore of LRR, whom I got from ema-leigh. He is a black berkshire with roaning and as you can probably tell, a dumbo.

















Now the girls are more my moms. I prefer boys because they are just so squishy!
TR Cecilia of LRR aka Miss Blue, sister of Theodore, is a russian blue berk (right). There's LRR Victoria (middle) who is a beige hooded. She had an "oopsie" litter because she decided she'd rather go live with the handsomely stunning bucks across the room : (Her litter is still available). Her sister LRR Cordelia is a black hooded (left). (Clover, from Victoria's litter is the one poking her head out) 








And finally, but not least, TR Elia of LRR, Cecilia's daughter. Elia is a slate blue masked with blaze.









If you'd like to see my rattery, you can go to my website http://laughingrats.webs.com/ and take a gander.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Laura! Welcome to the site! Elia is gorgeous!! Shes like a dumbo version of Buck! And Theodore is so cute!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I love Theodore. So sweet.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Your Elia looks almost exactly like my boy Nova!

Welcome


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Hi Laura! Welcome to the site! Elia is gorgeous!! Shes like a dumbo version of Buck! And Theodore is so cute!


Hi Ema! She looks almost identical to Buck! Theodore is has gotten BIG. I just took that picture of him a few day ago, and he still looks like a baby.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the welcomes!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You should see Theodores brother Oliver... hes a monster. 









Thats a pic of him at 4 months old, hes overgrown Buck now! 

Firkin' (Cecilias + Theodores sister, black hooded dumbo) has the exact same face and ears as Elia.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldn't believe how big Oliver was when we came over! And he's gotten bigger? I love your picture of Finnigan, where he's being picked up. That's what I do to Atticus to see how fat he is hahaha. I had to find a picture of Firkin', and they do look alike (i mean besides the colours). It must be their daddie's good looks  I love Buck, he's so handsome.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah hes gotten even bigger now! Lucys sire was HUGE! So I think Oliver is going to be just as big as he is. And he looks exactly like Firkin' and Elia. When are you going to have your next litter? And ideas on potential parents yet?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute. I love the big, lazy boys. We probably won't have litter until we can find homes for the 3 from Victoria's litter. We would probably use Atticus, or Theodore, but I was going to talk to you and ask permission before using him as a stud.


----------



## molly-lilly (Apr 25, 2010)

They're gorgeous  I may sound so silly, but what does TR and LRR stand for?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. TR and LRR are prefixes. Such as TR stands for The Rattery, and LRR stands for Laughing Rats Rattery. Ratteries use prefixes and suffixes to show who bred or owns the rats.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome! I think I contacted you back in January when I was looking for rats, but I ended up getting a pair from Emma instead. My two Jet and Ludo are brothers to Oliver and Theodore, and my Kielbasa is one of Cecilia's babies.

Your rats are all so cute.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a guy contact me the other day looking for some rats and he said he couldnt talk over email (we've just moved to westbank, and havnt had our landline installed yet.) So I gave him your home number (I got it from your website... I wouldnt give out info if it wasnt already available on there.) I believe his name is Casey, if I remember correctly. He hasnt replied back to me, but if you get a call it might be from him. Just thought I would give you a heads up.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats cool about the diploma, I am applying at TRU for my AHT. What school are you going to for the diploma?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm enrolled with ICU Canada. Is AHT Aimal health Technition? I want to take that after a couple years with my animal scieces.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have a link to their program? I know someone that would be perfect for but I can't seem to find any information? ???


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.icslearn.ca/animal/index.html 
If they click on the link :request more info today" they will send your friend pamphlets about the course, course overview and methods of payment. They give you lots of information.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Nekopan said:


> Welcome! I think I contacted you back in January when I was looking for rats, but I ended up getting a pair from Emma instead. My two Jet and Ludo are brothers to Oliver and Theodore, and my Kielbasa is one of Cecilia's babies.
> 
> Your rats are all so cute.


Hi! I remember haha. That's ok Ema has wonderful rats, and I am glad you found three boys you are happy with.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> I had a guy contact me the other day looking for some rats and he said he couldnt talk over email (we've just moved to westbank, and havnt had our landline installed yet.) So I gave him your home number (I got it from your website... I wouldnt give out info if it wasnt already available on there.) I believe his name is Casey, if I remember correctly. He hasnt replied back to me, but if you get a call it might be from him. Just thought I would give you a heads up.


This is fine. I told my mom that if a guy call and starts asking about rats, not to be alarmed haha  Are you guys all settled in yet in Westbank? I was looking at your site and I clicked on the photogallery and there were all the munchkins! I should of thought of it sooner to send some pics in, but I'm glad you have them now. I love the picture of Cecilia and Elia.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Not quite settled, havnt even finished unpacking yet! lol. The move has been so hectic, what with having all the ratties and the pups. And still trying to run the Rattery. Is it okay if I send more people your way? Ive been bombarded with emails lately. 

And yes, I hope you dont mind I used those pictures.. they were just too cute. Theodore has filled out so nicely I cant wait to see his offspring.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Not quite settled, havnt even finished unpacking yet! lol. The move has been so hectic, what with having all the ratties and the pups. And still trying to run the Rattery. Is it okay if I send more people your way? Ive been bombarded with emails lately.
> 
> And yes, I hope you dont mind I used those pictures.. they were just too cute. Theodore has filled out so nicely I cant wait to see his offspring.


I hate moving! But unpacking is a lot better than packing I think. Haha well I only have three rats for adoption, but I would love to put them on waiting lists. I was thinking of using Theodore as stud soon, once the first litter have homes. What are your thoughts on this?


----------

